# until my friends leave İstanbul



## ttttr

hello,
I want to say in Turkish 'I will stay in Istanbul until my friends leave'.

I tried in Turkish like this, but am not sure I got it right: 
Arkadaşlarım istanbul'u bırakana kadar burada olacağım.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## snoopymanatee

Hello ttttr,

You should say: "_Arkadaşlarım ayrılana/gidene dek, İstanbul'da kalacağım._"


----------



## spiraxo

Hi ttttr,

Arkadaşlarım _gidinceye kadar_, İstanbul'da kalacağım


----------



## ttttr

How about the variation 'Until I come to Diyarbakir, it will take some time'.

'Diyarbakir'e gidenceye kadar, zaman var'

or
'Ben Diyarbakir'e gidene kadar, zaman var'

What is the difference in nuance between these two? Apparently they both are correct.


----------



## spiraxo

How about the variation 'Until I come to Diyarbakir, it will take some time'.
'Diyarbak*ı*r'*a *gid*i*nceye kadar, zaman var'  
'Ben Diyarbak*ı*r'*a* gidene kadar, zaman var'  
You are using _until_ instead of _before_.

You should say _Diyarbakır’a gitmeme/gelmeme daha (zaman) var_.

Probably you are confused because of the different uses of _until_.It's only a few minutes *until* my favorite show starts.​En sevdiğim programın başlamasına sadece birkaç dakika var/kaldı. ​

You should mention a condition to make the sentences in your post. Depending on the verbs and the actions, you can use _gidene kadar _or _gidinceye kadar_. I suggest you see this post _http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2395973 _


----------



## ttttr

Thank you spiraxo... But I honestly do not understand this : ''Probably you are confused because of the different uses of until.'' and ''
You should mention a condition to make the sentences in your post.'' 
I thought about it several times but cannot understand.

Can you make example sentences of the different uses of 'until' ?


----------



## spiraxo

> ... But I honestly do not understand this : ''Probably you are confused because of the different uses of until.''



  Extracted from here:
*“..*_. However,  be careful with 'until' and 'before'. Using 'before' means that an action will happen no matter what happens, but 'until' means that an action usually has to meet a condition. “_

*Please note that, depending on the situation,  we use the same construction in Turkish for both.*
  Two hours passed until/before  they came back.
  Onlar geri *dönene/dönünceye kadar*_, _ 2 saat geçti.

  I wait until you arrive.    
  Sen/Siz  *gelene/gelinceye  kadar*, beklerim.

  Until/before I come to Diyarbakir, it will take some time.
  Diyarbakır’a  gelmeme/gitmeme  daha (zaman) var.



> and ''You should mention a condition to make the sentences in your post.''


  In your sentence,  you are only talking about how much time left before your arrival in Diyarbakır.
  You will go there sooner or later - or no matter what happens. 
  Without mentioning a condition, you can not use  *gidinceye/gidene kadar  *in your translation.
_
I added an example to explain what I mean by *condition*._
_I will stay in Istanbul until my friends leave._
*Until A, B.*  (*When A happens, B will cease.)*



> Can you make example sentences of the different uses of 'until' ?


  Please see the examples in the link. You will see that, in English, in some cases _until_ and _before_ are interchangable. This affects the translation into Turkish.


----------



## ttttr

_Comparing:
Arkadaşlarım gidene dek, İstanbul'da kalacağım.
and
__Diyarbakır’a gelmeme daha zaman var_.

I am wondering whether it is also possible to say "_Arkadaşlarım gitmesine dek, __İstanbul'da kalacağım.__"_ ?

Is either of the forms "_gelmeme" or "gidene dek"_ the same as the one on the back of instant soup packages which invites you to leave the pot on the fire "kaynayana kadar"?

Is this a form that is only used with the post-position "kadar"?


----------



## spiraxo

> I am wondering whether it is also possible to say "Arkadaşlarım gitmesine dek, İstanbul'da kalacağım." ? *No.*


  You should say it as in thread #2 and #3   





> Is either of the forms "gelmeme" or "gidene dek" the same as the one on the back of instant soup packages which invites you to leave the pot on the fire "kaynayana kadar"? *No.*


 In this thread_ gelme_ is a verbal noun and means _coming -_or_ arrival. Gelmem_ means _my coming, _and_ gelmeme _is its dative case.    _Kaynayana kadar_ means _until it (the soup) boils_.





> Is this a form that is only used with the post-position "kadar"?*Yes.*


K_aynayıncaya kadar _is also commonly used.


----------

